# Paid For Shift I Didn’t Do



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

I went to the warehouse for my shift. But when I realized the packages were going to an unsafe area, I forfeited my route. Yet Amazon paid me. 

Why would I get paid?

I will never do Flex again so I could care less if they deactivate me.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

I think because they scanned your driver's license it shows that you showed up and the worker did not put in your Forfeited 

Flex isn't for everyone that's for sure


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Amazon and their seller are refusing to refund me for a product that I ordered that is nothing like the picture and reviews. So this pay for no shift is like a partial refund. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Invisible said:


> Amazon and their seller are refusing to refund me for a product that I ordered that is nothing like the picture and reviews. So this pay for no shift is like a partial refund. Thanks for the reply.


Wow they usually have a 30 day return policy


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Not if you order from a 3rd party seller on Amazon, which I didn’t know. Seller must approve return. Seller keeps emailing me why I should keep item, despite me saying I want a return/refund. Amazon isn’t doing anything, and it’s under 30 days. 

That’s one reason I will never deliver for Flex again!


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Pretty sure Amazon executives will have some programming guy look into that.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Woohaa said:


> Pretty sure Amazon executives will have some programming guy look into that.


I emailed support about it and asked why I got paid, and they just said that we can't choose route areas, and if it happens again, I could be deactivated. But they never said they'd look into it.


----------



## Tank_Driver (Sep 30, 2017)

You don’t think it’s an accident that the bad routes go to Flex drivers, do you?


----------



## Jefferson DDBY (Jul 27, 2018)

Fake News. 3rd party sellers do not have final say on returns. Otherwise sellers would just send you boxes of dust and never fulfill any order. Amazon has something called the A2Z guarantee. Basically it says Amazon will refund you if you can’t work it out with the seller. That’s why he keeps emailing you to keep it. He doesn’t want you to tell Amazon to give you your money back.

I’m an Amazon seller for 10 years. The only way Amazon would refuse to refund you is if you are a serial returner. One of the refund reasons is “I changed my mind. So basically you can return anything non- perishable for any reason. Any.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Jefferson DDBY said:


> Fake News. 3rd party sellers do not have final say on returns. Otherwise sellers would just send you boxes of dust and never fulfill any order. Amazon has something called the A2Z guarantee. Basically it says Amazon will refund you if you can't work it out with the seller. That's why he keeps emailing you to keep it. He doesn't want you to tell Amazon to give you your money back.
> 
> I'm an Amazon seller for 10 years. The only way Amazon would refuse to refund you is if you are a serial returner. One of the refund reasons is "I changed my mind. So basically you can return anything non- perishable for any reason. Any.


This is not fake news what so wrote. Amazon doesn't handle the return for third party sellers. I do not appreciate you calling me a liar.

For anyone who orders from Amazon beware of third party sellers. Just Google how difficult it can be to get a return with some sellers. Here's are a few links with examples of people, like me, having difficulty getting a return authorized from a third party seller.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/amazon/comments/2xupua

https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20100605071652AAAIzKu


----------



## Coolrider101nk (Jun 21, 2016)

I only do Amazon Restaurants to avoid the politics and hassles of logistics. Had a restaurant that wasn't aware of an order so I had to wait 15 minutes. Emailed flex support and was given $44 extra in addition to the $16 delivery pay with surge due to everyone else doing packages and a $7 tip. All for a total of 2 miles of driving.

Enjoy logistics.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Coolrider101nk said:


> I only do Amazon Restaurants to avoid the politics and hassles of logistics. Had a restaurant that wasn't aware of an order so I had to wait 15 minutes. Emailed flex support and was given $44 extra in addition to the $16 delivery pay with surge due to everyone else doing packages and a $7 tip. All for a total of 2 miles of driving.
> 
> Enjoy logistics.


Amazon might be dumping restaurants soon unless they buy DD, GH or PM.


----------



## Coolrider101nk (Jun 21, 2016)

I believe it. They don't seem to have any market share to speak of and the consumer side looks unappealing. Must be a Prime member and still have high delivery fees and not the fastest service. I get delivery windows that allow me to deliver other platforms and still have time to spare. They pay well though.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Maybe Amazon will buy Deliveroo and bring that stateside. It's obvious they aren't gaining market share.


----------



## Coolrider101nk (Jun 21, 2016)

I actually don't think food delivery is in their wheelhouse. It is a cut throat market and no clear way to scale, compete on price and create a sustainable profit margin. 

I do pm and gh as well but Amazon pays and treats drivers far better.


----------



## Jefferson DDBY (Jul 27, 2018)

Invisible said:


> This is not fake news what so wrote. Amazon doesn't handle the return for third party sellers. I do not appreciate you calling me a liar.
> 
> For anyone who orders from Amazon beware of third party sellers. Just Google how difficult it can be to get a return with some sellers. Here's are a few links with examples of people, like me, having difficulty getting a return authorized from a third party seller.
> 
> ...


I didn't say Amazon handles the returns, (reading is not your strong skill so I'm inclined to think you're not giving us the accurate story) I said they have the final say. Meaning if a 3rd party seller screws you Amazon will almost always take the customers side unless you have a history of excessive returns (in that case your account is flagged for fraud). So yeah, fake news.


----------

